# Jim Willie: Turning Point Nations On The Stage



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

I'll put my comments first.

I know a lot of people are skeptical about this. I see a reversal of the childish statement "are we there yet?" with people saying that because they've seen these predictions and they haven't happened YET that somehow they can't happen EVER. Some of you people need to wake up. Big changes are coming. Jim Willie has talked in the past about the Chinese Silk Road. The Silk Road free trade zone nations include potentially all nations from Russia and China through Asia, Africa and Europe. China is involved in massive infrastructure investment to build railroads and port facilities using US dollars and Treasury bonds before they're worthless.

Now the latest from Jim Willie:

http://news.goldseek.com/Golden*******/1507665780.php

Many are the turning points with individual nations, once firmly in the Western alliance camp, but no longer. They are flipping eastward or in the case of China cutting the major cords. The Shanghai developments are by far the most important in the financial setting.* The Petro-Dollar is seeing its last months after a 43-year reign as defacto standard. Its retirement will begin in the East, then spread to the decaying loyal Western nations.* The entire geopolitical chessboard is becoming more aligned with the Eurasian Trade Zone, one nation after another. Its cornerstones are Russia, China, and increasingly Iran. It has gathered some Eastern European countries like Turkey, and will gather more. It has pursued the Middle East oil monarchies, and will succeed in lassoing them into the zone corral. Whether they deploy financial connections, or trade ties, or security links, these nations no longer see the United States and British (who walk the American dog with a monetary leash) as the leading global players any longer. The leaders are China with its financial and industrial might and Russia with its energy and commodity strength.

As the global structure shifts in alignment, many nations will be involved in the shifts directly. It can be perceived as chess pieces in movement. The many bilateral connections are being altered, so as to fit within the new forces. The power center is moving from West to East, although certainly very slowly. Some call it a giant ship changing course, but the ******* thinks of it more as a very large baby being formed with numerous umbilical cords, which requires a very long gestation period like that for an elephant. The Eastern centers must remove the vestiges of old colonial power links. It is a very slow process, whereby the East must accept losses from the uprooted stanchions. The Eastern leaders measure their risks, make the changes, and consider the losses as part of a reorganization much like done with the better observed structural changes done by IBM or Chrysler.

Walls on all continents are seeing more clear graffiti. *The writing is on the walls for the King Dollar first relinquishing its dominant position, then soon permitting a peaceful coexistence with the Chinese RMB, and later suffering the ignominy of gradual more complete removal as global currency reserve. *Expect next to see a wider recognition of the Dual Universe, with the USD pitted against the RMB but without war. The current challenges are numerous, significant, and undeniable. The following nations are central to the global paradigm shift in progress. Cited are some key events in the shift. They have two themes in common, energy pacts and financial flight from the King Dollar. The more full description with effects, angles, and players is included in the October Hat Trick Letter, now in the production phase.

CHINA LEADS IN NON-USD PLATFORMS

The Shanghai-based oil for gold futures contract has been heralded

Russian oil delivery to China has been paid in RMB terms for two years

Russians use Sverbank offices in Beijing to redeem RMB in gold bullion

Numerous non-USD platforms are well along in usage

Numerous large construction projects have begun under One Belt One Road

Several dozen countries are onboard the OBOR smorgasbord table (not USA)

The Eurasian Trade Zone is taking shape with Russian full lead cooperation

SAUDI ARABIA SHEDS THE PETRO-DOLLAR

The Chinese have cut several energy and investment deals inside Saudi Arabia

The Chinese seek oil sales in RMB payment terms for Saudi oil

The Chinese are engaged in the ARAMCO oil conglomerate IPO investment

*The Russians and Saudis have signed military deals for missile defense
*
*The Chinese and Saudis have signed military deals for missile defense*

The Saudis have signed an energy supply deal with Russian Rosneft

The Saudis have entered into agreement with Russian Oil Consortium

TURKEY REACTS TO FAILED US-LED COUP

The NATO forces from US and Europe have left the Incirlik AirForce Base

US heroin from Afghanistan has been diverted from Turkey to Germany and Italy

Turkish Govt seeks coup participants hiding in Germany, under their protection

Russians have resumed the large projects for nuke plants and natgas storage centers

Russians have resumed the Turkish Stream pipeline to connect to Gazprom

Turkey's neighbor nations are cooperating in the pipeline construction

Turkey signed a big contract with the Russians for missile defense system

GERMANY RESISTS WASHINGTON SANCTIONS

Numerous German companies have worked to create Russian subsidiaries

German corporate executives have registered complaints to government officials

German Govt resists calls by Washington to make bigger NATO contributions

German Govt and companies howl in opposition to USGovt sanctions

United States logged sanctions against German companies on Nord Stream 2 project

JAPAN MAKES MORE RUSSIAN ENERGY TIES

Japan has joined several important non-USD platforms led by China

Japan has been working actively with Russia on LNG projects

Japan has been funding Russian oil pipelines in supply routes

VENEZUELA EXITS USDOLLAR COMPLETELY

Caracas regime will conduct no further energy sales in USD terms

Regime is vulnerable to very large debts to Chinese, at risk of default

Regime signed contract with Russian Rosneft on supply deals

Venezuela requires sweet crude from foreign sources in mixture procedures

The Venezuelans have entered into agreement with Russian Oil Consortium

ENGLAND SEEKS EASTERN FINANCIALS

The British Exit has left the London Centre vulnerable

The London passport has been removed, as London seeks new partnerships

London must recover from approximately 20% lost financial business

Suspicions rise for important financial partnership deals with Chinese Govt

Look for China to confirm greater currency and bond trading at London Hub

Look for London to possibly act as gold source agent for China in oil trade

SYRIA REQUESTS RECONSTRUCTION

United States and Israel continue to secretly seize Leviathan energy deposit claims

Syria continues to work toward completion of Iran Gas Pipeline, earning US anger

US & Israel continue to use their ISIS tool in wrecking the Syrian Economy

US & Israel continue to use their ISIS tool in obstruction of natural gas pipeline

Syria seeks reconstruction funds and management from Russia & China

AUSTRALIA CONTENDS WITH FINANCIAL COLONIZATION

Fifteen years of heavy Chinese investment peaked in mining and port facilities

Australian Govt at edge of financial bankruptcy as result of US-led arms purchases

They attempt to limit further Chinese investment

But Australia has become a Chinese commercial colony

The process involves both investment and residence

SINGAPORE SHIFTS TOWARD EASTERN AXIS

The Singapore Govt has signed onto numerous Chinese-led non-USD platforms

An increasing number of trade deals have come with Beijing

They move slowly away from total US-UK alignment

MEXICO FIGHTS BANKRUPTCY

Mexican Govt in talks with Russian Rosneft for a large scale oil deal

Mexico urgently needs funds for managing budget deficits

Mexico opened up off-shore energy bids for foreign companies

Expect Rosneft to win some of the bids for new discovery concessions

Mexico openly discusses the silver standard for currency in their Congress


----------

